# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Предложение пиши

## Anastasia Woo

Харе Кришна! 
Можно ли где-нибудь почитать про стандарты предложения пищи в домашних условиях в наше несовершенное время? Я имею ввиду вопросы-мелочи, которые, может, и мелочами не являются на самом деле. Например: считается, что нельзя предлагать предложенный продукт. Если яблоки предложены и на след. день я решила испечь пирог яблочный. Что делать? ) Или если в приготовлении используется начатая упаковка сметаны (не предложенная ранее), или если, вдруг, орешку (совершенно автоматически в рот запихал). Как получить ответы на такие глупые вопросы. Как по-быстрому предлагать (если времени нет совсем). 

Хотелось бы знать ещё всё по-порядку. Как предлагать. Что говорить. Сколько раз. И какое сокращение у прославлении прасада.

Другой вопрос про алтарь. У меня переносной. Чем переносной отличается от статического? И как установить статический. Где? Есть ли описания подробные? )

Благодарю за терпение и ответы )

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Анастасия!

Предлагать ранее предложенное не следует. Вы можете отложить часть бхоги (скажем полпачки сметаны), предложить ее. Другая часть будет считаться непредложенной. Если Вы нечаянно съели что-то непредложенное, здесь нельзя что-либо изменить, но само по себе это не так страшно. 

«Как по-быстрому предлагать (если времени нет совсем)»

Вы можете очистить пищу произнеся «Ом Шри Вишну». Такая пища считается очищенной, но не предложенной (не прасадом).

Молитва, прославляющая прасад, может просто не читаться, если обстоятельства не позволяют это сделать.

Является ли алтарь переносным или статическим – это не принципиальный момент. Более важным является вопрос, присутствуют ли на алтаре установленные Божества или изображения.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

